# Motors



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I got in some of the 4 RPM, 12 VDC Gearmotors from http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?catname=&qty=1&item=5-1587...

Anyone have any idea of the amount of torque they can produce?


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought a number of these motors. I tried using it for my FCG, but it didn't have enough power to lift the ghost. I am using these motors in a couple different props where I make the head turn back and forth like an oscillating fan. It works fine for that.

One thing to keep in mind is that the site indicates "Duty int", presumably meaning that this motor is designed for intermittent duty, not to be continuously run. In the props I've used it in, I used a PIC to start and stop the motor periodically to make the movement look a little more random. I cannot say how these motors will behave if you use them constantly.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I ran one for 4 hours a night for about 25 nights last season. Worked flawless


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used this motor for my FCG (it is fairly light weight), my rocking gravestone, my grave peepers, my Restless tombstone, my animated rats, all kinds of stuff. Never had a problem with them, they work great even contiuously. Besides you cannot beat that price.


----------



## MaxSinister (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm new here, but have used these in the same types of setups as others mentioned (tombstone peekers, rocking chairs, etc), so I would say they are useful for anything that doesn't require a "great" amount of torque. The great thing is that they can run on 12V wall warts and I had a ton of those just laying around.


----------

